# Horse livery in Dubai



## Elfi (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey there
we are going to move to Dubai end of this year. I will bring my 2 stallions and I am looking for a stable. I am riding dressage and I would be very gratefull for every kind of advice: stable, trainer, transport. I have already seen 2 stables: the Dubai Polo Club and the Emirates Equestrian center, the first one is very expensive, the other one doesn't like stallions and is a long drive. Looking forward to any advice.
Best regards
Elli


----------

